# Anointing Mommy?



## PinnyMommy (Sep 16, 2008)

Have you had this happen?

Last night Pin was on my chest while I was reading a book, in general he sits there and snuffles and then passes out because he is lazy. However last night he started to bite my shirt, which in general isn't odd, he bites things for no reason and I accept this as his general nature.. HOWEVER... He started to do the frothing anointing thing.. and then ran up onto my shoulder and then started licking behind my ear and hair.. is he trying to anoint me?


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

It's possible he was, my hedgie annointed from my boyfriend's finger.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

My boy absolutely LOVE my hair. It's actually quite funny, because if I just set him down by me while I'm doing something, he will crawl up to my neck and chew the hair behind my ear! :? Must be the shampoo or something... :lol:


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Jade annointed off of my shirt the first day i got her. thats probably wat happened with u.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Pepper anointed with my boyfriend's shirt one time :lol: I guess he liked the cologne he was wearing. I don't blame him


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Clearly, your hedgie has noticed that there's something wrong with you (that you can't twist around and lick foam onto yourself) and was trying to help. What a thoughtful hedgehog! :lol:


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

smhufflepuff said:


> Clearly, your hedgie has noticed that there's something wrong with you (that you can't twist around and lick foam onto yourself) and was trying to help. What a thoughtful hedgehog! :lol:


LOL that was too funny! :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> Clearly, your hedgie has noticed that there's something wrong with you (that you can't twist around and lick foam onto yourself) and was trying to help. What a thoughtful hedgehog!


LOL! :lol:


----------



## MintyDuhh (Sep 1, 2008)

Ahaha, how cute.

Nook annoited before after biting my finger once. o.o

And he does it with his medicine too.


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

I actually had a strange hedgehog that i never met before do that to me!! i went to the petstore to show my husband what hedgehogs were like (because we ARE getting one) and this little guy was nibbling my hand and when i put him in my husband's hand, there was foamy spit all over me!! he was licking my hand AND shirt all over.. it was SOO cute. It was so hard to leave without him! Even my Simon who loved me very much never did that.. I bet this little guy was just happy to have some attention.


----------

